# af still not arrrived



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Helllo im woundering if anyone can help me I had a failed isci in feb were I had a period after my neg test. I was due a period this mouth were it still has'nt arrived im now 6 days late with af is there anyone that has had the same id by grateful foor info thank you


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It often takes a few months for ur periods to correct themselves again,uve had a lot of meds thru ur system so will take a while to right itself!!sorry for ur bfn!!

Jenna xx


----------



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply hun and thank you for leting me no xx


----------

